# SPC-L710 C-Spire Galaxy S3 Rom Question



## rustyself (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just picked one of these up and rooted it and installed CWM without issue. My question is, does the Rom Konvertor that was made for the C-Spire Showcase work with Sprint roms and these phones? Has anyone tried it yet? I saw a thread on here, but no specific information was given. Also, can I unlock this phone the same way I did my Verizon version?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

